# الصاروخ



## mhmd fysl (19 ديسمبر 2011)

_الصاروخ هو جسم طائر يعمل على مبدأ الاندفاع عن طريق رد الفعل لانفجارات تتم في غرفة الاحتراق كما هو مبين في الأسفل وهو مبدئ غير مرتبط بمحيط الصاروخ أي أن الصاروخ أو الدفع الصاروخي يعمل أيضا في الفضاء الخالي من الهواء مثلا (مثلا حين لا يحتاج احتراق الوقود للهواء). وهو يتميز عن القذيفة في أن مرحلة التسارع لدى الصاروخ أطول.
ويختلف حجم الصاروخ من صواريخ الألعاب النارية مرورا بالصواريخ العسكرية إلى الصواريخ العملاقة كصاروخ زحل 5 أي Saturn V الذي استعمل في استكشاف القمر خلال مشروع أبولو._

_




_


_نبذه تاريخية_
_تعود بداية الصواريخ إلى أوائل القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، حيث استخدمها العرب في صد الصليبيين ونجد أول وصف تفصيلي للصواريخ بواسطة العالم العربي حسن الرماح، وفي الحروب الصليبية انتقلت الصواريخ إلى أوروبا. ومع قيام الحربين العالميتين أظهر الألمان اهتماماً بالصواريخ، فطوروا صواريخ عدة منها صاروخ في-2 الذي أطلقت ألمانيا منه أكثر من ألف صاروخ على لندن أو بجوارها قتلوا ألف شخص._
_وبعد انتهاء الحرب تصارع كل من الاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة إلى استقطاب العلماء الألمان الذين عملوا في مشروعات تطوير الصواريخ النازية._

_



_


_الأسس العلمية_
_في أي نظام ما يساوي مضروب التسارع في الكتلة أي (مضروب تغير السرعة في الكتلة) قوة الدفع الناتجة. فإذا حددنا النظام كما هو مبين في الصورة عند احتراق الوقود في المحرك الصاروخي بكثافة ودرجة حرارة عالية فإن جزيئات الغاز الناتجة عن الاحتراق تتحرك بسرعة شديدة وضغط عال متجهة إلى خارج الصاروخ، وعلى ذلك يتحرك الصاروخ في الاتجاه المعاكس لخروج الغاز طبقا قانون نيوتن الثالث الخاص برد الفعل، بحيث يكون مضروب وزنه في سرعته يساوي مضروب وزن الغاز في سرعته ولكن في الاتجاه العكسي (طبقا لقانون انحفاظ كمية الحركة). بالنسبة للصاروخ فوزنه متغير بسبب استهلاكه المستمر لما يحمله من وقود، ويجب أخذ ذلك في الاعتبار عند حساب المعادلة المذكورة أعلاه. إلى جانب الميكانيكا التي تصف حركة الصواريخ والقوى المؤثرة عليها فإن للديناميكا الحرارية والكيمياء دورين هامين في تطوير وقود الصواريخ خاصة وفي مجال الدفع الصاروخي._
_تعود بداية الصواريخ إلى أوائل القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، حيث استخدمها العرب في صد الصليبيين ونجد أول وصف تفصيلي للصواريخ بواسطة العالم العربي حسن الرماح، وفي الحروب الصليبية انتقلت تقنية الصواريخ إلى أوروبا. ومع قيام الحربين العالميتين اهتم الألمان اهتماماً بالصواريخ، وتحت اشراف عالم الصواريخ الألماني فرنر فون براون قاموا بتكوير وتصنيع صواريخ عدة منها صاروخ فاو-1 (V1) وفاو-2 (V2) الذان أطلقتهم ألمانيا بأعداد كبيرة على لندن وجوارها فقتلوا ما يزيد عن 6000 شخص._

_



_

_حساب دفع الصاروخ_
_يحرق المحرك الصاروخي جزءا صغيرا من الوقود الذي يحمله كل ثانية، بحيث يندفع الغاز المحترق الساخن خارج الصاروخ بسرعة عالية جدا. وهذا يعني أن لا بد ان تكون نسبة الدفع إلى وزن الصاروخ كبيرة حتي يستطيع الصاروخ الإقلاع. وتبلغ هذه النسبة للصوارخ من 1:70 إلى 1:100، في حين تصل تلك النسبة إلى 1:10 فقط بالنسبة لمحرك الطائرة النفاثة._
_وتعطينا المعادلة التالية دفع الصاروخ:_
_



_
_حيث:_
_



معدل تدفق الوقود (كيلوجرام /ثانية)_
_



سرعة خروج الغاز المحترق (متر / ثانية)_
_وعادة ما تكون سرعة خروج الغاز المحترق ve ثابتة في الفراغ. إلا أن السرعة الحقيقية للغاز تقل في وجود الضغط الجوي خصوصا على مستوي سطح الأرض. أما في الفضاء فتصبح سرعة اندفاع الغاز مساوية للسرعة الفعلية._

_نسبة الدفع الي الوزن_
_تعتبر نسبة الدفع إلى الوزن للصاروخ مقياس لعجلة الصاروخ (تسارعه) معبرا عنها بعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية g. ونسبة الدفع إلى الوزن F/Wg هي قيمة مطلقة تعطي عجلة الصاروخ بالنسبة إلى g0، في حالة أقلاع الصاروخ في الفراغ من دون تأثير للجاذبية._
_ولكن الصاروخ يقلع عادة من الأرض ويقع بذلك تحت تأثير الجاذبية الأرضية من جهة كما هو معرض للضغط الجوي من جهة أخرى. ولهذا فإن تعيين نسبة دفع الصاروخ إلى وزنه يستلزم أخذ الوزن الكلي للصاروخ على سطح الأرض في الحسبان. وهذا الوزن الكلي Wg يتكون من وزن الوقود ووزن الصاروخ تفسه. وتسمى هذه النسبة نسبة الدفع إلى الوزن على الأرض (Thrust-to-Earth-weight ratio)._
_ونسبة الدفع إلى الوزن على الأرض للصاروخ تعطي عجلة الصاروخ كنسبة مقارنة لعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية g0._
_لهذا نجد ان نسبة الدفع إلى الوزن لمحرك الصاروخ تكون أكبر بالنسبة إلى وزن المحرك نفسه عن النسبة إلى وزن الصاروخ كله كله. وفائدة تعيين نسبة الدفع إلى وزن المحرك انها تعطينا الحد الأقصى للعجلة (التسريع) التي يمكن أن يكتسبها صاروخ معين نظريا على أساس كمية وقود محدودة الوزن وتصميم للهيكل مناسب._
_ولكي ينجح الإقلاع من على سطح الأرض لا بد أن تكون نسبة الدفع إلى الوزن أكبر من 1 (أي أكبر من g.). ويسهل الإقلاع كلما كانت تلك النسبة أكبر من g._
_وهناك مسائل عديدة تؤثر على نسبة الدفع إلى الوزن وهي تتغير أثناء الإقلاع بحسب سرعة الصاروخ والارتفاع عن الأرض وكذلك تغير وزن الصاروخ بسبب استهلاك الوقود المستمر. وكذلك تؤثر العوامل الجوية على الإقلاع مثل درجة الحرارة، والضغط وكثافة الهواء. وبحسب نوع المحرك ووزن الصاروخ يعتمد اقلاعة أيضا على الجاذبية الأرضية في مكان الإقلاع وكذلك الموقع بالنسبة إلى خط العرض الجغرافي._

_مثال حسابي_
_تبلغ قوة دفع المحرك الصاروخي (RD-180) الروسي الصنع 3820 كيلو نيوتن (kN) عند سطح البحر، ويبلغ وزنه 5307 كيلوجرام. وباعتبار أن عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية تبلغ 9.807 متر / ثانية /ثانية، يمكن حساب نسبة الدفع إلى وزن المحرك عند مستوي البحر كالآتي:_

_



_

_حيث :_
_T دفع المحرك،_
_W وزن المحرك._
_و 1kN = 1000 N = 1000 kg.m/s²_
_أي أن نسبة دفع المحرك إلى وزنه تبلغ نحو 73، مع ملاحظة أن تلك النسبة تؤول إلى المحرك ذاته بدون أخذ وزن الوقود في الحسبان._

_الإستعمالات_
_تستعمل الصواريخ لأغراض متعددة منها:_​
_التجسس واثبات القدرة: أطلق السوفييت سبوتنيك 1 في الرابع من أكتوبر عام 1957م، ومنذ ذلك اليوم كانت بداية سباق الفضاء بين الاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة، حيث أطلقت كلتا الدولتين أقماراً صناعية وسفن فضاء مأهولة وغير مأهولة على متن صواريخ ضخمة لاستكشاف الفضاء ودراسة خطط مستقبلية لبناء محطات فضائية مأهولة بالبشر. وكان هناك أبحاث سرية لتحقيق ذلك. واستـُخدمت الصواريخ لحمل أقمارا صناعية تستخدم بغرض التجسس، تحمل تلك الصواريخ مناظير ومستشعرات حرارية وأجهزة تصنت ذات قدرات هائلة قادرة على كشف مواقع المنشآت العسكرية ورصد تحركات القطع العسكرية على سطح الأرض، وكل ذلك يتم من خلال أقمار صناعية تحلق في مدارات خارج الغلاف الجوي للأرض، وما زال هذا السباق مستمراً وتشارك فيه دول عديدة مثل الصين وفرنسا واليابان وتايوان وإنجلترا، ولكن أصبح الهدف هو الأستفادة من الاستطلاع من الفضاء._​

_من الاستخدامات الأخرى للصواريخ حمل الأقمار الصناعية وسفن الفضاء إلى مداراتها حول الأرض._​

_الاستخدام العسكري : حيث تلعب الصواريخ دوراً هاماً في الحروب الحديثة، فهي تهدد المدن، وتعتبر من وسائل الضغط على العدو لاملاء سياسات الدولة، وهي أيضا العمود الفقرى للدفاع جوي. كما توجد صواريخ مضادة للدبابات، والموجهة نحو أهداف أرضية أو بحرية أو حتى فضائية._​
_وتصنف الصواريخ في هذا المجال كالآتي:صواريخ(أرض-أرض)مثل صواريخ سكود الروسية وأرض-جو مثل صواريخ سام الروسية وباتريوت الأمريكية صواريخ و(أرض-سطح) - وهذا النوع من الصواريخ ينطلق من محطات أرضية، هناك أيضاً صواريخ جو-جو مثل صواريخ سايد وايندر و(جو-سطح) و(جو-أرض) - وهذه الصواريخ تطلقها الطائرات، وهناك صواريخ(سطح-أرض) مثل صواريخ كروز ويمكن أن يطلقها الأسطول البحري، وأيضاً هناك صواريخ (سطح-جو)و(سطح-سطح)وهذه الصواريخ تطلقها السفن، وأيضاً تنطلق الصواريخ من الغواصات وإلى الغواصات، وغالبا تحمل تلك الصواريخ التي تنطلق من الغواصات روءساً نووية._

_أنواع الصواريخ حسب طريقة الدفع_
_هناك أربعة أنواع رئيسية من الصواريخ: 1- صواريخ الوقود الدافع الصلب_
_ 2- صواريخ الوقود الدافع السائل_
_ 3- الصواريخ الكهربائية _
_4- الصواريخ النووية._

_صاروخ الوقود الدافع الصلب_
_يحرق مادة صلبة تسمى الحبوب. يصمم المهندسون أغلب الحبوب بلب أجوف. ويحترق الدافع من اللب إلى الخارج. ويحجب الدافع غير المشتعل غلاف المحرك من حرارة الاحتراق. صواريخ الوقود الدافع الصلب. تحرق مادة بلاستيكية أو مطاطية تسمى الحبوب. وتتكون الحبوب من الوقود والمؤكسد في الحالة الصلبة. على خلاف بعض أنواع الوقود السائل، فإن الوقود والمؤكسد للمادة الصلبة لا يشتعلان إذا تلامسا مع بعضهما. ويجب إشعال الوقود بإحدى طريقتين: يمكن إشعاله بحرق شحنة صغيرة من المسحوق الأسود وهو خليط من نترات البوتاسيوم، والفحم النباتي والكبريت. كذلك يمكن إشعال الوقود الصلب بالتفاعل الكيميائي لمركب كلور سائل يرش على الحبوب. تتراوح درجة الحرارة في غرفة الاحتراق للوقود الصلب للصاروخ بين 1,600° و 3,300°م. يستعمل المهندسون في أغلب هذه الصواريخ الفولاذ القوي جدًا أو التيتانيوم لبناء حوائط الغرفة حتى تقاوم الضغط الذي ينشأ عن درجات الحرارة العليا. كذلك يستعملون الألياف الزجاجية أو مواد بلاستيكية خاصة. يحترق الوقود الصلب أسرع من الوقود السائل، لكنه ينتج قوة دفع أقل من التي تنتج من احتراق نفس الكمية من وقود سائل في نفس الوقت. يظل الوقود الصلب فعالاً لفترات طويلة من التخزين ولا يمثل خطورة تذكر حتى عند الإشعال. ولا يحتاج الوقود الصلب إلى أجهزة للضخ والمزج اللازمة للوقود السائل، لكنه من ناحية أخرى، صعب إيقافه وإعادة إشعاله. والمفترض أن تتوفر لرواد الفضاء القدرة على إيقاف وبدء عملية احتراق الوقود حتى يمكنهم التحكم في طيران سفنهم الفضائية. وهناك طريقة واحدة تستعمل لوقف الاحتراق وهي نسف مقطع الفوهة من الصاروخ. لكن هذه الطريقة تمنع إعادة الإشعال. تُستعمل صواريخ الوقود الصلب أساسًا في استخدامات الجيوش. ويجب أن تكون الصواريخ الحربية مستعدة للانطلاق في أي لحظة، ويمكن تخزين الوقود الصلب أفضل من أي وقود دافع آخر. وتوفر صواريخ الوقود الصلب الطاقة للصواريخ العابرة للقارات، بما في ذلك صاروخ مينوتيمان-2، وإم إكس، وكذلك للقذائف الصغيرة مثل هوك، وتالوس، وتِريرْ. وتُسْتَعْمَل صواريخ الوقود الصلب أداة إضافية لحمل الصواريخ مثل: صواريخ جاتو، وتستعمل كذلك بمثابة صواريخ صوتية. كما تستعمل صواريخ الوقود الصلب في عروض الألعاب النارية._

_صاروخ الوقود الدافع السائل_
_يحمل الوقود والمؤكسد كلا في خزان منفصل. يدور الوقود خلال غلاف تبريد المحرك قبل دخوله غرفة الاحتراق. هذه الدورة ترفع درجة حرارة الوقود للاحتراق وتساعد على تبريد الصاروخ. صواريخ الوقود الدافع السائل. تحرق خليطًا من الوقود والمؤكْسِد في شكل سائل. وتحمل هذه الصواريخ الوقود والمؤكْسِد في صهريج منفصل. وتغذي شبكة من الأنابيب والصمامات عنصري الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق. وينبغي أن يمر الوقود أو المؤكسد حول الغرفة قبل المزج مع العناصر الأخرى. هذا من شأنه أن يبرِّد غرفة الاحتراق ويسخِّن مسبقًا عناصر الوقود للاشتعال. تتضمن طرق تغذية الوقود والمؤكْسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق استعمال إما مضخات أو غاز ذي ضغط عال. وأكثر الطرق المألوفة هي استعمال المضخات. ويشغل الغاز المنتج باحتراق جزء صغير من الوقود المضخة التي تدفع الوقود والمؤكسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق. أما الطريقة الأخرى، فيدفع الغاز عالي الضغط الوقود والمؤكْسد إلى غرفة الاحتراق. ويمكن الحصول على مصدر الغاز ذي الضغط العالي من النيتروجين، أو بعض الغازات الأخرى المخزونة تحت الضغط العالي، أو من حرق كمية صغيرة من الوقود. بعض أنواع الوقود السائل التي تسمى ذاتية الاشتعال تشتعل عندما يتلامس الوقود والمؤكسد. لكن معظم أنواع الوقود السائل تحتاج إلى جهاز إشعال. يمكن أن يشتعل الوقود السائل عن طريق شرارة كهربائية، أو حرق كمية صغيرة من مادة متفجرة صلبة داخل غرفة الاحتراق. يستمر الوقود السائل في الاحتراق ما دام سريان خليط الوقود والمؤكسد مستمرًا في الوصول إلى غرفة الاحتراق. تُبنى أغلب خزانات الوقود السائل من الفولاذ أو الألومنيوم الرقيق عالي الصلابة. وأغلب غرف الاحتراق في هذه الصواريخ مصنوعة من الفولاذ أو النيكل. يُنْتج الوقود السائل عادة قوة دفع أكبر من التي تنتج من احتراق نفس الكمية من الوقود الصلب في نفس الفترة الزمنية. كذلك فهو أسهل في بدء وإيقاف الاحتراق من الوقود الصلب. ويمكن التحكم في الاحتراق فقط بفتح أو غلق الصمامات.لكن يصعب التعامل مع الوقود السائل. فإذا خلطت عناصر الوقود دون إشعال، فإن الخليط سوف ينفجر بسهولة. كذلك يحتاج الوقود السائل إلى صواريخ أكثر تعقيدًا عما في حالة الوقود الصلب. يستعمل العلماء صواريخ الوقود السائل لأغلب السفن التي تطلق إلى الفضاء؛ فعلى سبيل المثال، وفرت صواريخ الوقود السائل الطاقة للمراحل الثلاث في إطلاق مركبة ساتورن - ف._

_صاروخ أيوني_
_وهو نوع من الصواريخ الكهربائية. تحول ملفات التسخين الوقود مثل السيزيوم إلى بخار. تغير شبكة تأيين متسامتة من البلاتين الساخن أو التنجستن البخار إلى سيل من الجسيمات المشحونة كهربائيًا تسمى الأيونات. الصواريخ الكهربائية. تستعمل الطاقة الكهربائية لإنتاج قوة الدفع. وهذه الصواريخ تحتوي على 1- صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاث 2- صواريخ البلازما النفاثة 3- الصواريخ الأيونية. ويمكن أن تعمل الصواريخ الكهربائية لفترة أكثر بكثير من أي نوع آخر، لكنها تنتج قوة دفع أقل. لا يقدر الصاروخ الكهربائي على رفع سفينة فضاء خارج المجال الجوي للأرض، لكنه يستطيع أن يدفع مركبة خلال الفضاء. ويعمل العلماء على تطوير الصواريخ الكهربائية لرحلات فضاء طويلة في المستقبل. صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاثة تُسخِّن وقودًا غازيًا بشرارة كهربائية تسمى القوس الكهربائي. وهذه الشرارة يمكن أن تسخِّن الغاز إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة أضعاف درجة الحرارة المنتجة بصواريخ الوقود السائل أو الصلب. صواريخ البلازما النفاثة نوع من صواريخ القوس الكهربائي النفاثة. يُوَلَّد سريان الغاز المتفجر بوساطة قوس كهربائي يحتوي على جسيمات كهربائية مشحونة. ويُسمى خليط الغاز وهذه الجسيمات بلازما. وتستعمل صواريخ البلازما النفاثة تيارًا كهربائيًا ومجالاً كهربائيًا لزيادة سرعة سريان البلازما من الصاروخ. الصواريخ الأيونية تنتج قوة دفع بوساطة سريان جسيمات مشحونة كهربائية تسمى الأيونات. يُسمى جزء من الصاروخ الشبكة الأيونية التي تنتج الأيونات كأنها غاز خاص يسير فوق سطح الشبكة. تزداد سرعة سريان الأيونات من الصاروخ بوساطة مجال كهربائيِّ._

_صاروخ نووي_
_يستعمل الحرارة من مفاعل نووي لتحويل الوقود السائل إلى غاز. يمر معظم الوقود خلال المفاعل. ويسخن بعض الوقود بوساطة فوهة الصاروخ ويمر خلال التوربين الذي يدير مضخة الوقود. الصواريخ النووية. تُسخِّن الوقود بوساطة مفاعل نووي، وهو آلة تنتج الطاقة عن طريق انشطار الذرات. يصبح الوقود المراد تسخينه بسرعة غازًا متمددًا ساخنًا. وهذه الصواريخ تنتج طاقة تعادل ضعفي أو ثلاثة أضعاف ما تنتجه صواريخ الوقود الدّفعي الصلب أو السائل. ويعمل العلماء على تطوير الصواريخ النووية لرحلات الفضاء. يُضَخ في الصواريخ النووية هيدروجين سائل إلى المفاعل خلال الجدار المحيط بمحرك الصاروخ. وتساعد عملية الضخ هذه على تبريد الصاروخ، وكذلك على تسخين الهيدروجين السائل. ويمر خلال المفاعل مئات من القنوات الضيقة. وعندما يمر الهيدروجين السائل خلال هذه القنوات، تقوم حرارة من المفاعل بتحويل الوقود إلى غاز متمدد في الحال. ويمر الغاز خلال فوهة العادم بسرعات قد تصل إلى 35,400كم/ساعة._

_



_​


----------



## mhmd fysl (19 ديسمبر 2011)

_أرجو المشاركة من الجميع_​


----------



## م .الحسين (26 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B75sc8Zwng4&feature=related سلام عليكم شاهد صاروخ الهواة ، نرجوا من يتكلم الاسبانية ان يترجم ؛


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (2 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيراااااااا


----------



## mhmd fysl (4 يناير 2012)

_وقلت حسنا
مشكور علي المرور​_


----------



## تلميذ محب للعلم (20 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

